# Safari problem I can not explain but will try.e 2 options saying “get help



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

When I look for a photo to post on Facebook, I go to google on my safari and look for the image by keyword. When the image pops up I click it then I click the button on the lower right corner there it used to pop up a menu with one of the options “open original image” or another option would be “ search Google for this omage” meaning look for a differant size of the exact image. but now when I click that same button it only gives me 2 options saying “get help” or “send feedback”. Did something change that I did not know about? Why?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Let's see a screenshot of what you're seeing.


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

How do I put the screenshot on here?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

DBR70 said:


> How do I put the screenshot on here?


https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT200289 and then attach it as described here https://www.techsupportforum.com/381-how-to-post-a-screenshot/


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Google has REMOVED that option due to a settlement agreement with several image archives. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...from-search/&usg=AOvVaw38hkSF_IyKqhvwzsdYn0pO

Duck Duck Go still hadn't followed suit last I tried it. 

*


----------



## DBR70 (Sep 7, 2014)

The problem I have is some of those original scourge sites don’t load up, but they load something else. Sometimes the scourge site is down but with “view image” at least you still get the image. Why do these copyright holders have more rights than people like us. Do not make money off of anything I do! 😡


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*As a professional photographer who has had my copyrighted photos flagrantly used without permission by news media and other nefarious individuals, I heartily endorse this welcome change. :grin:

What if you had a patented process or invention that you depend upon for your sole source of income, and someone started producing and selling them without your license fee or commission being paid? How would that make you feel, or worse impact your income negatively?? :nonono:

*


----------

